
The Shadow Commander, Qassem Suleimani (2013) - kwindla
https://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2013/09/30/the-shadow-commander
======
peisistratos
> a member of the plot to _murder_ four exiled opposition leaders in a Berlin
> restaurant in 1992; and the father of Imad Mughniyeh, the Hezbollah
> commander believed to be responsible for the bombings that killed more than
> two hundred and fifty Americans in Beirut in 1983. Mughniyeh was
> _assassinated_ in 2008, purportedly by Israeli agents.

The Iranians killing their enemies is "murder", the Israelis doing the same is
"assassination" \- OK, got it.

~~~
liuliu
Assassination: murder by sudden or secret attack often for political reasons

[https://www.merriam-
webster.com/dictionary/assassination](https://www.merriam-
webster.com/dictionary/assassination)

~~~
WaxProlix
Are you implying that there's no difference in connotation or bias implied in
these words because the one - by some definition - implies the other?

